# Victoria 3 - OST



## Illico (Oct 31, 2022)

I don't play the Game from Paradox Interactive but soundtracks from Victoria 3 sounds beautiful.
Composers: Yannick Süss, Robin Birner, Håkan Glänte


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 6, 2022)

Thank you @Illico we wrote this in 2018. Quite some time ago and recorded it with @Strezov who also conducted the sessions. -Robin


----------

